# little orange eggs?



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone know what these things are?










I just noticed them in one of my tanks... they look like eggs of some sort.

If it is eggs... Do you think its anything I have to worry about? or is it just something my frogs are gonna eat


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmmm, I've never seen anything like that before, even here on the forums. It kind of looks like it could be some type of mold or fungus.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe it is a kind of fungus. I've seen it pop up in my tanks a couple times as well as people posting pictures of it. Shouldnt be anything to worry about at all.

-Matt


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

^^^ looks like a fungus to me as well. Enjoy it while it's there.


----------



## akraemer2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a slime mold, which technically isn't a fungus, although it's somewhat similar.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

akraemer2 said:


> Looks like a slime mold, which technically isn't a fungus, although it's somewhat similar.


They used to be inthe fungi family but now reclassified to the protista family...I keep forgetting.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like Orange Jelly, _Dacrymyces palmatus_, they should stay around for a while compared to most fungi. Do you know what type of wood they are growing on? This species usially prefers conifers.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses guys. So its not harmful and Im safe just leaving it alone?

Geckoguy, it is growing on malaysian driftwood.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I have no idea if thats a conifer or not, but either way what every the fungi, slime, or jelly is no worries its safe enjoy it and let us know if it gets bigger Id like to see what it developes into if it hangs around.


----------

